# Chasin' Aliens



## WantItBad (Nov 5, 2006)

Well all I have been gone for some time and I'm back again for good.  I just finished the hiring process for the Border Patrol and I should be called for hire in a few months...that is if my background clears and I dont see that being a problem..the academy is intense i have been told so i am changing my training accordingly....btw i havent worked out since September...oh well tomorrow at 6am i start a new chapter in my life.....goodbye college laziness hello real world....fight till your backup arrives reality...i will post after workout


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice what are your workouts going to consist of? Can you post er up.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 5, 2006)

monday- PUSH
Incline 135x15, 185 x burnout x 2
Superset with DB bench 70 xburnout x2

Dip-burnout x 2
SS  Pushdowns -stack x burnout x 2

Seated DB Press-45 x burnout x 2

Jog-walk for 2 miles routating every lap   keeping track of time

Mat Room- Pushups, crunches, supermans, pull ups for 15minutes taking each one to failure than moving on for the whole time

Tuesday-Bike 30minutes 80 rpms level 8
Jog-walk 2 miles not caring about time

Mat Room- Crunches- supermans 10 minutes

Wednesday-LEgs
Squat-135x15, 225x8, 275x burnout x2  supersetted
SS Stiff Deads 135x15, 205x burnout x2
Bike-30minuts 80rpms level 7
Mat room- Push Ups, crunches, Wall sits, Pull Ups x 20 minutes

Thursday- 
Jog-walk  2 miles TIMED
Bike-30 minutes

Friday-Pull
Bent Row- 95x15, 135x burnout x 2   Super setted
Lat Pulls- 135x15, 160xburnout x2
Lawn Pulls-65x burnout x 3  supersetted
Hammer curls- 30 x burnout x 3

Jog 25 minutes no walking   Lap total-

Mat Room- Diamond Push ups, crunches, wallsits, Bridges x20 minutes

Sat-OFF
Sun- walk 30 minutes




Any input???? suggestions????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey- congrats on making the academy. A buddy of mine, when he got out of the AF: we were both AF Cops. Went into the BP in Brownsville, Texas. Worked there for about 5 years, I think. He said you can get all the over time you want. ($$) and they got to work with the local PD as well. he told me some of his 'adventures'. he loved the work..but got some sort of physical ailment in his hand and had to quit.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks burner


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I love supersets! Soon I will get out of westside and get back to things like that. Nice workout buddy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice to see you're back at it... It's too bad you and Squags couldn't make the meet, it was a great experience... You think you'll ever have time to try and do one anytime soon?


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 5, 2006)

i dunno man the BP wants me there in june and i graduate in may


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 6, 2006)

So much for 6am forgot to set my alarm shit...no biggie done with class at 3 i will do it at 3!!!


----------



## WBM (Nov 6, 2006)

Are you sticking to the weights listed or increasing when you feel you can? Seems like you'd get stuck at a weight and your rep range would increase, but I'm not certain of te benefits.

Just curious as to why. Seems interesting.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 6, 2006)

when ever i hit 12 reps i am going to increase by 10 lbs the lifts i do are goin to change every 3 weeks as well


----------



## WBM (Nov 6, 2006)

Coolness.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 6, 2006)

yea man welcome back...wut r ur goals?


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 6, 2006)

goals are to be ready to fight for mylife till back up arrives .....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to have ya back BRother Bad!!! Wish ya nothing but the best my Friend in your goals!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 6, 2006)

11-6-06  Push
Incline-185x7, 185x5
DB Bench- 70x10, 70x7  SUpersets

Dips-12, 11
30 seconds rest

DB Shoulder Press- 45x12, 45x11

Jog walk 5 laps

mat room- pushup, crunches, supermans, wall sits, pull ups pushups, crunches for 10 minutes


WOW am i out of shape


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey don't sell yourself short my Friend!!! Keep at it, what kind of training are/will you be doing?


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 6, 2006)

a push/pull/legs split with a focus on conditioning through wieghts


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 3, 2006)

Sunday 12-3-06 

Stability Ball Circuit-
1.Leg Curls x15
2.Wall Slides x15
3.Crunches x15
4. Push ups at thigh x15
5. Balance

3 sets

Eliptical- 30 Minutes


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2006)

You'll be back to squattin' big weights in no time.  Any plans on competing in PL competitions still?


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 3, 2006)

Nope,  my goals have changed drastically over the last year.  My goal now is to be more of a complete athlete....ie better conditioned, more flexible and try and maintain 180 lbs body weight, I am at 235 right now so i have a long ways to go.  But on the other hand I would still like to be considered strong.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 4, 2006)

Monday 12-4-06  Chest Tris 

Stability Ball Circuit-
1.Leg Curls x15
2.Wall Slides x15
3.Crunches x15
4. Push ups at thigh x15
5. Balance

Incline Bench- 135x12, 175x 3 x 8
DB Bench- 60x3x10
DB Incline-50 x 2 x 12
Dips- 3x10 supposed to be actual 10, 9, 7  
Pushdowns- 3x10x 5 on the pin thing    

Bike 20 minutes- 4.5 miles


PM cardio to come


----------



## WBM (Dec 4, 2006)

Where ya been?


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 4, 2006)

being a piece of shit......


----------



## WBM (Dec 4, 2006)

Ooooooh...sounds like fun.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 4, 2006)

it was until i saw myself infront of a mirror without a shirt on


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 4, 2006)

12-4-06 PM cardio

Eliptical- 25 minutes 

Push Ups to failure x2
Crunches to failure x2


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 5, 2006)

12-5-06  legs A.M

squat-barx15, 135 x 15, 225 x 10, 275 x 2 x 8
leg curls- 85x3x12
lunges- 40 x 1 x 12


bike-15 minutes


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 5, 2006)

12-5-2006  Cardio P.M
Eliptical 25 minutes


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 6, 2006)

12-6-2006  AM cardio

Bike- 30 minutes 7 miles covered


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent Brother Bad, keep at it my Friend!!! Wishing you nothing but the best on your goals!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank You Arch!  Whenever you leave comments it makes the day a lil better.

12-7-2006  BACK BIS Cardio

Rack Deads-135x15, 225x10, 315x10, 8   (pussy)

Pull Ups-(assisted cuz im a pussy) 3x10

Bent Row-3x10x95  (again Pussy)

Hammer Curls- 2x10x 22.5  (i dont need to say it)


Eliptical- 45 minutes 


God I am never taking any time off for longer then a week unless i am injured or something this sucks not having strength....ugh

My conditioning is starting to get to a level where I could maybe think about jogging


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 7, 2006)

also i was told this today by someone i respect in regards to training  
" Listen to everyone, believe no one, figure it out on your own find what works best for your body"


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey now don't be so hard on yourself!!! Your back into the swing of things, and the #'s will climb rapidly!!! I tip my hat to you for doing it, so keep your chin up and your heart light my friend!!!

Excellent advice too I might add!!! Leave your OWN trail, thats what I say!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 8, 2006)

12-8-2006  shoulders

Standing Military- 45x15, 65x10, 75x3x12

3 way shoulder- 20x2x12

Swiss Ball DB Press- 35x13

Eliptical- 40 minutes level 7!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 8, 2006)

goin to pull legs push m w f next week


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

Good lookin w/o, gotta love the pull,legs,push routine, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 9, 2006)

12-9-06 OFF

Feels good to just lay around


----------



## WBM (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed your off day. I hate sitting around doing nothing! And good luck with the new plan.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 10, 2006)

12-10-06 Cardio

Eliptical- 45 minutes at a major incline level 8 of 10

Pushups- 1x35
Crunches- 1x35


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 11, 2006)

12-11-06  Push (HIT)  archie help please where you see fit or anyone else for that matter
After warm up

Incline Press-185x9, 20 second rest  7 more

Swissball DB Press- 55x12  moving on up next week

Dips- 14

BlackRope Push Downs- 60 x 15 moving on up next week

Swiss Ball DB Press- 45x8 way harder than i thought

Low Cable Flies- 30x15 

HIIT on Elipitcal- 20 minutes


Total workout was like 35 minutes was hard as hell like cardio wise but my muscles didnt really feel taxed but oh well i dont really care about gaining mass just maintaining what i have now and shedding the fat so maybe its better


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good to me, but what is your cadence??? If you can do half or more on your second set after rest, then you need to up the weight, or slow the cadence and reduce rest time!!! Just my 2 cents, not trying to be a bother!!! Lookin good Brother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 11, 2006)

so should i cut the rest interval to a shorter time or add 15lbs and see what that does


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 12, 2006)

talk about a week so far, monday- group presentation 45 minutes long done
today tuesday- Stats(test)  Spanish(test) Police Admin ( 45 min presentation alone)   after that a work out and than im on cruise control till next semester


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 12, 2006)

Tuesday- 12-12-2006 Cardio

HIT 18 minutes on bike

12 minutes SS on bike

Just busy with my last week of school.....I HATE GROUP PROJECTS!  FUCKING PEOPLE THAT DON'T DO SHIT AND THEN EXPECT TO GET CREDIT


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2006)

12-13-2006 LEG HIT kinda cardio

Squat- 45x15, 135x10, 225x10,  265x13 20 seconds rest 6 more

Leg Curls-90x19

Swiss Ball Squat- holding 25lbs plate x 22


IM SOOOOO TIRED because of STUDYING


----------



## WBM (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice squatting. Looks like you are back in the groove.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

12-14-2006 fell asleep at like 730 last night woke up once at 11 for a half hour than slept till 8 am i feel refreshed


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

12-14-2006  Cardio

WMB- Thanks for the encouragement but that is no where near I should be lol could do that at 330 in the spring god i am never takin a long break again 

Cardio- Elliptical 30 minutes level 25 incline 6

Why is it you cover such a short distance in a long time on an elliptical?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, man. Long time no talk. Glad to see you're back (I am too). Looks like you're progressing nicely.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

Squaggle- Im a pussy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

WantItBad said:


> Why is it you cover such a short distance in a long time on an elliptical?


my thinking is that you really aren't 'striding' very big steps, as you would be if you were running)
Saw your gallery. Looks like we are similar in physical appearance...of course...I'm better looking...


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

ya know you are smarter than you look the elliptical thing makes sense


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

and I um..look...uhh...wha?


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 15, 2006)

12-15-2006 Pull  Cardio

Rack Deads-135x10, 225x8,  315x10(failure) 20 sec RI 6 more

PullUps- 13 with weighted help

Bent Row- 95x8

Vbar PullDowns- 115x 10

Swiss Bal Pull Ups- 4 unreal hard 

Hammer curls- 25 x10

All lifts takin to failure 

Cardio- Bike 20 minutes Elliptical 20 minutes


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 15, 2006)

Sushi Time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent w/o my Friend, what is your rep speed??? 

Sushi huh??? MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 15, 2006)

Im guessing my rep speed is like 2-0-1 next week i am gonna try your 4-0-4 method ......Do you think im doing enough


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Honestly I would say your doing almost too much, 5 exercises for back and only 1 for Biceps!!! But if your recovering and your numbers keep climbing, then who am I to say anything!!! Definatly give the 4x4x a shot, let me know how you feel after that, I puked today, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 15, 2006)

well with all the pulling my bis are fried by the time i get to the hammer curls......and what about the push workout enough?  i know my legs cant handle anymore cuz i am still having troubles walking after a long rest


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

I hear ya!!! I wouldn't recomend more than 3 exercises a bodypart though, but that is just me!!! If you go to failure, and rest pause and do it again, trust me, 3 exercises is plenty!!! Wishin ya nothin but the best BRother Bad!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

I think ArchAngel is officially the most positive person ever.

Well of course you're going to feel like that at first. Trust me, after a few months you'll be back to where you were and in a year or so wondering how you were so weak to begin with.

I love you. (Beat that, ArchAngel...)


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 16, 2006)

ok enough with the reach arounds geeee zuz 

So you think Deads, pull ups, and some row would be enough but do rest pause for each lift? instead of just the first one of the day......does that even make sense


----------



## Kathryn (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm goin to kick your ass!  I hope this program you have up for me will help


----------



## Kathryn (Dec 16, 2006)

\


----------



## Kathryn (Dec 16, 2006)

to start a journal on here or not


----------



## Kathryn (Dec 16, 2006)

oo..the plan just got bashed for me at least


----------



## WBM (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not sure how'd you manage to do rest pause for an entire workout and keep the intensity up...


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

WantItBad said:


> 12-15-2006 Pull  Cardio
> 
> Rack Deads-135x10, 225x8,  315x10(failure) 20 sec RI 6 more
> 
> ...



Why are you taking all of your lifts to failure? I am not a big fan of this, however if it works for you then more power to ya. I have did a workout something like no rest all to failure and I couldnt hang I puked everytime and said never again. Oh and this was all thanks to Archie!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 17, 2006)

ya i got the idea from archie.....I am gonna see what it does for me


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

It is pretty insane huh? I had a hell of a time with it. I couldnt keep anything down at all!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2006)

Interesting. I've never really used failure (except when I didn't know anything about lifting and I had super crappy routines - not that training to failure is a reflection of that). Personally I find it best to push myself to just before failure, but by using high weights and low reps. I guess it's near-failure in the form of adding weight rather than reps.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/video_index.htm


great link on showing how to do lifts


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Great link BRother Bad!!! You'll be suprised as to how long you can keep your intensity up!!! Trust me, if I can do it, anyone can!!! That is also another reason I wouldn't recommend doing more than 3 exercises a body part (Larger Muscle Groups) and 2 (For Smaller Ones) especially if using the rest/pause technique!!!

yes puking might become a part of your training, just look for the nearest trash can, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Brother Squaggle, Thank you, I try!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 20, 2006)

12-20-2006  PUSH and LEGS

Traveling back from school didnt give me time to lift monday or tuesday so today both

Incline Bench- 185x8, 20 sec RI  185x5
Hammer Strength Bench- 90 on each side x 15
Swiss Ball Bench- 75x6
Dips- 14 20 RI 6
PushDowns- 90lbs 14
Swiss Ball DB Press- 45x8, 55x6

Leg Press- 500lbs did it until i got 100 reps

Crazy workout back in my hometown for christmas break dont know how i fell about that yet


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 26, 2006)

12-26-06

Havent trained since wednesday ....fuck


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

no worries..think of it as your recovery week...get back in the gym..and you will probably be a little stronger...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh well sometimes we all need a good old break.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 30, 2006)

Been lifting again more ice fishing, bow hunting and snowmobiling though...i  tell ya though my upper back is more sore from bein on the snowmobile all day than any back workout i have ever done.....


----------



## Kathryn (Dec 31, 2006)

I fell in love with 24/7 Fitness..I'm hooked to the place now


----------



## WBM (Jan 1, 2007)

Snow mobiling sounds like fun. 

How's the nutrition going?


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 10, 2007)

ah its goin hard to stay focused when i get home on break so many fun things to do.....back to school in 12 days


----------

